# Using a scart splitter - HELP!!



## Angel88 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi there,

am I glad to have found this site - being tech-illiterate, to put it mildly...

So here goes: I've got an old ALBA telly with one scart socket at the back. I've bought a scart splitter (not cheapo),to connect my DVD and old VCR, so I can watch digital TV, VCR and DVDs, without having to unplug everything at the back time and again.

This is not working terribly well...the VCR sound is very quiet, the reception on the TV is very poor, identical to not having it connected to the digital receiver in fact. The DVD works. All devices work fine when plugged into the TV scart socket directly.

So I'm confused - and would be grateful for anyone's ideas!! Is there a sequence in which the plugs needs to be put into the splitter? Do I need to switch someone in the telly to make it pick it up better? The scart splitter does not have something which allows you to chose which service to go for - is that a problem - do I need to buy another scart splitter??

Sorry if this is asking a really stupid question...

Many thanks,

Angel88 (= a damsel in distress - totally IT-illiterate with it)


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Angel88, and welcome to TSG



Angel88 said:


> The scart splitter does not have something which allows you to chose which service to go for - *is that a problem* - do I need to buy another scart splitter??


That is most likely your problem. A SCART splitter is made to allow a single SCART output to feed signals into two different SCART device inputs at the same time.

You need to get a SCART switch or selector box like this one:

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=97936&C=SO&U=strat15.

If you ever plan on expanding your system, you should be able to find selector boxes which allow you to switch between more sets of inputs


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

cwwozniak said:


> Hi Angel88, and welcome to TSG
> 
> That is most likely your problem. A SCART splitter is made to allow a single SCART output to feed signals into two different SCART device inputs at the same time.
> 
> ...


I agree, it's the best bet for the long run.

Is the "splitter" a Y-cable? There are those which have two input couplings
(female), to take signal from say DVD and VCR and pass them thru the output (male) into the TV. But some of them are switched two ways on all three, so you may get interferences from either or all units connected.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Below you see the pin connectors of a fully switched 21 pin scart cable. If you are fine with your present VCR/DVD to TV setup and don't want to spend more money, you can mutilate the scart connector pins.
First of all check that your Alba TV allows to choose AV input manually (remote or on set). If it does, sever the pin connection 8. Do that on the individual scart cables, don't do it on the connector, you may want that fully functional for later setups. This cuts the auto switching mode (like when you press play on VCR and your TV automatically switches to AV). Good to cut that because the auto switching also goes from whatever unit to all the others and causes interference.

At the sources' end (DVD and VCR), sever pin 19=Video out. If the cables and the connector cable are switched all ways, this'll only serve to put a Video signal INTO DVD and VCR from either of the two respectively and it'll come out again thru pin 20, causing unnecessary interference. Sever pins 1 and 3 (Audio L/R out) for same reasons.

I think doing those two cables should do it. Unless the TV's AV socket is also an IN/OUT, then you'll have to do the same at the scart plug end of the cable going into the TV. Which means you can no longer record TV to VCR via scart.

But it's a permanent solution which doesn't offer you the option of in and out switching, so it's only suitable for playback. ​









​​


----------



## Angel88 (Aug 17, 2009)

...very grateful for tech guys' help...

I bought a scart splitter from Bush with selector knobs, for £11.99, and it's solved the problems - I've been playing with it ever since!! That was before the last post, about doing it DIY - which I'll try that when I'm born again as a IT-savvy super-babe.

I'm all set up, thanks to your help - it's very much appreciated.

With very best regards,

Angel88


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Great Remember then to mark this thread as solved.
Good luck :up:


----------

